# AMT TOS Command Bridge



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Some work in progress pics of the AMT kit. Inspired by Fraley, Fozzie, MadCap etc. Always good to share.

Captains Chair & Science Station
http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS Bridge/DSC03207.jpg
Science Station
http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS Bridge/DSC03209.jpg
Captains Chair, rear.
http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS Bridge/DSC03210.jpg

Link to the album.
http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS Bridge/

Really is a slow but steady work in progress, 15 mins here couple of hours there kind of effort.

Cheers


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice! I look forward to seeing this when it's done.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I really like what you've done with the upper displays in the science station. Those raise frames of the kit are its worst feature - they just scream "toy" no matter what other mods someone does.

Speaking of the science station, the scanner and library computer readout are coming together nicely.

I really hope that R2 decides to repop this kit. I've trashed the 10 or so that I bought way back when and hated my attempts at fixing them up.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> I really hope that R2 decides to repop this kit. I've trashed the 10 or so that I bought way back when and hated my attempts at fixing them up.


I hope they do as well; I've never had the kit, but I'd like to have a go at it. If they do, I also hope they'll consider adding figures for the rest of the main cast members.

Back to the topic, nice work so far M.W.! Even though your progress might be slow, keep us posted!


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

That's coming along nicely Marcus! I really like the science station and scratch built library computer! I have not been able to work on mine in about a month now. I need to get back at it! 

Great job!

Marc :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i hope they improve the figures that are included. the heads are way too large for the bodies.


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Like a lot of you, probably had this kit for say 10+ years now.

Just to recap - inspiration from recent builds:
MadCap Romanian - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=276699
Fozzie - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277605
Fraley1701 - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277587
Zivs build
and others

Using as refs:
Franz Joseph Star Fleet Technical Manual.
http://startrekpropauthority.blogspot.com/2008/08/some-rare-star-trek-original-series.html
BJ Wests' digitial Bridge http://www.strafe.com/bridge/index.html
The papermodel version http://jleslie48.com/gallery_models_scifi.html

Not having 2 kits, nor really willing to enclose and hide the bridge, I have the idea of creating a more accurized version cut along the existing panels and stations. Need to populate with personel, roughly 1/32 in scale figures and use fibre optics for the control panels etc. Not lighting the Captains chair though. Never had access to the replacement kit items (violin playing) so building my own bits. Pleased with the results so far, but lots to go.

Cheers


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

*Small Update*

Very small update - just dry fitting the grillwork on Spocks' library computer.

http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS Bridge/?action=view&current=DSC03211.jpg

As I said, very small update.

Cheers


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

marcus welby said:


> Very small update - just dry fitting the grillwork on Spocks' library computer.
> 
> http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS Bridge/?action=view&current=DSC03211.jpg
> 
> ...


Hi Marcus - 

I am really enjoying your progress on this project! I decided to create a graphic for the library computer based on the 3rd season modification. I believe the episode was "Let That Be Your Last Battlefield."

The picture on the left is the original graphic for the self destruct panel and the one on the right is mine I created in Corel draw.










and here is a picture from the original episode:










The decal I created is barely legible at 1:32 scale, but I like it better than the screen mesh version. 

Marc


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Bump...made any more progress on this one?


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Bump received.

Sidetracked with a 70th birthday project: 1/35 Revell Unimog vehicle with modifications to make closer to Australian issue.

Will get back to it and post some progress pics soon.

Cheers


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

After the nice little bump (thanks Fozzie), I thought I'd try to get a little inspiration going. So I pegged all the stations and base together to see how it would look. Couple of characters to flesh it out and viola! Ugh! Lots of work still to do. Really was poorly designed. Wonder if R2 will re-release this one?

Anyway, photo updates here http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS Bridge/ ; photos 8-13.

Oh - and I think I found some really cool grillwork for the underneath of the stations. After looking at photos close up and pausing etc (my eyes hurt), I came to the conclusion that the grills underneath are square instead of diamond shaped. Try and get a photo update.

Cheers


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

*Overhead panel and figures*

Been keeping my eye out for some in scale figures and last weekend was lucky enough to find some about the same height as Spock.
http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS%20Bridge/DSC03299_s.jpg
The are of the soft plastic type but hoping to use them as masters after some chopping up - promise no blood will be spilled.

Also, been very slow progress on the station but came up with an idea for the inner rim of the overhead panel:
http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS%20Bridge/DSC03300_s.jpg

Probably not the best photo and I need to clean it up some more, but you get the idea. After cutting out the existing panel space and removing the raised frame I backed it with some sheet styrene. Then, very carefully, 0.70mm wire was superglued into the area. An initial spray of automotive spray putty has been applied and then sanded, hence the rough shot.

If I can get this right then make a master from it I can replace the other panels without having to go superglue wire crazy! (Fingers crossed)

Post another update as I go. Bear with me, it will be slow.
Marcus


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Ah, the Scalextric Racing Crew/Pit Crew figures! I've been carving up some of mine for the same purpose!

Here's a site with tips on specifically modifiing this brand:
http://webspace.webring.com/people/kb/bbyarker/bmkfig.htm


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Would this Main Viewer help?










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624863858883/
DLM


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow Don, that part looks great. Are you going to be offering these for sale?


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

> Would this Main Viewer help?





> Would this Main Viewer help?





> Would this Main Viewer help?


!!! OH MAN YES.

Don - you are such a tease. I hope after all that effort these will become for sale.

Gonna keep an eye on that photoset for sure.

Great work - like always.

Cheers


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

STUPID ME.

Found it :

http://www.culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7304090

Now to start saving.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

For 1/32 figures, I recommend Airfix mulitpose military figure sets- I believe some have even been repopped recently. I just picked up some at a model show this weekend to turn into TOS Galactica lanch bay crewmen.

Here is some info on conversions:
http://starshipmodeler.com/other/oo_airfix.htm

M


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

While I have a deep nostalgic fondness for the original AMT bridge model, there is just too much wrong with it that needs to be corrected. I wouldn't mind a completely new kit, either in 1/32-35 scale, or (preferably) 1/24 scale.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Bradleyfett said:


> For 1/32 figures, I recommend Airfix mulitpose military figure sets-


Yes I like them too I have them.... The GI Joe's, Tommy's and Jerrey's

Cult and I want *Fabulous Babes* on the TOS Bridge and the most suitable bunch of hotties in styrene plastic are the 1/32 scale is the Preiser sets of Academy Nudes. They are nekked... without a stich...So they will need Starfleet Uniforms with High heel boots and short skirts.

I have both the Adam and Eve sets... But not the time for it, maybe not enough talent for it.

What we need is a talented sculptor to step up and play his "A" Game for some quality mold ready figure work....

This is what I mean by "A" Game...








That type of quality....Hummmmmmm? Anybody?

DLM


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Trek Ace said:


> I wouldn't mind a completely new kit, either in 1/32-35 scale, or (preferably) 1/24 scale.


From your mouth, to Round 2's Ears.

But not before the 1:350 TOS-E...

M.


----------

